# retiree wanting to return to work of an undetermined type



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 26, 2022)

I know this is asking for a repeat of most of the information I have researched in the past many months -nevertheless there may be a nugget or something I need to revisit - so assume I am uninformed if you like and I will appreciate your effort and intention, regardless-
at first glance I don't want to do anything most of us would consider stupid, meaningless etc.  that pretty well narrows it down to maybe helping elon musk dream up some screwball idea.  in the meantime it is a covid isolation retaliation deal for me....isolation seems to be going to continue maybe ongoing into my personal perpetuity

so remote part time NO c/s ...no demanding angry unpleasant and ungrateful situations or people ....
maybe move widget a to widget b every so often....

I am an old, that is old mainframe guy, who cares(nobody)- last 12 years mac guy.pretty much up to speed on old guy net stuff. no senseless typing- been there done that. an no reporting to kids....kids are anyone under 90 years old. maybe someones pass blocker, or bodyguard for Elon maybe....Thank you all stay safe


----------



## Knight (Dec 26, 2022)

Balkan Archaeology Digs - 5 countries & 15 field schools

https://www.bhfieldschool.org/
Discover the Secrets of Ancient and Medieval Civilizations by joining a dig. Apply now! Diverse sites, artifacts & topics from Prehistory, Middle Ages to Modern...

Don't know if this pays. Don't know if you are fit enough to even want to try this. Or if you have to spend money to be a part of a dig. Sounded like something I would have liked to do if I wasn't married


----------



## Skyking (Dec 27, 2022)

If you are talking about rejoining the workforce, my idea is to either focus or just rethink the whole idea. Your post was as focused as a wavy shotgun blast, while retirement isn't. It's there for simple purposes like relaxing, easing up, getting introspective, and giving thanks while helping others. How could anyone refuse an offer like that? Why would anyone choose the rat race over that? So what I'm politely, and respectfully saying is that maybe you aren't getting all you should from retirement. Only 'you' can truly judge. Good luck, and may God bless you in your endeavors!


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 27, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> so remote part time NO c/s ...no demanding angry unpleasant and ungrateful situations or people ....


That pretty much rules out any kind of job. I was an online editor. Most of my clients were very respectful and appreciative, but there were a few bad apples. And you don't like typing, so that's out ...



Knight said:


> Balkan Archaeology Digs - 5 countries & 15 field schools


Archaeology is hard physical work! I was required to go on a dig, as part of a course. Even as a healthy 30-year-old, I found it very demanding. But maybe they let volunteers sit in a chair and clean artifacts or something. I don't know.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 27, 2022)

The jobs I've had since "really" retiring have all been mindless. I liked them because they gave me plenty of time to figure out how to bring peace to the Middle East, feed and house the hungry and homeless...you get my drift.

I keep thinking I'll quit my bakery job as soon as I've finished paying my dental bill, but then what? As it is, I only work six hours/day, five days/week, and I really like to bake stuff.

Unless you need the income, I'd say find fun and interesting things to keep yourself occupied. Museums, tourist attractions that you've never gotten around to visiting, concerts, lectures.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 27, 2022)

I don't advise ever working for somebody else

I've worked for me since retirement (2015)

Turns out, I'm a great boss!

Doing something;

Improve a design of something.....like a parking lot
I'm doing that in between other fun things
One where there's no need to back out of a parking space




Anyway

Everything needs improving


----------



## John cycling (Dec 27, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> there may be a nugget or something I need to revisit



What a great avatar photo!  I'm borrowing it and hope you don't mind.
Personally I much prefer being my own boss and working for myself, though no longer as a business.
Senseless typing is not so senseless and is greatly underrated.  Amongst other things it is excellent practice for the fingers.

What do you like to do?   You could make a list and keep working on it until you come up with at least 100 items and then work on those.  There are 2 lists that I've found to be extremely helpful.  I've only done them twice so perhaps it's time to do them again.  The first is a happy list.  Write everything in your life that makes you happy, things you have already, or that are possible and you would enjoy doing or having if you could.  This is not an easy list to make.  Most people would find it quite difficult.

The second is a list of tolerations, everything in your life that annoys you and/or that you're putting up with and would rather not have in your life, for example a burnt out light bulb that you've been meaning to replace, a squeaky door hinge etc.  This list is much easier to make and might be better done first, as it can give you clues to the first one.  The simple act of writing this list will already help to remove some of the items.  Aim for 100 items on each list.  Okay, there is something you can do.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 27, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I know this is asking for a repeat of most of the information I have researched in the past many months -nevertheless there may be a nugget or something I need to revisit - so assume I am uninformed if you like and I will appreciate your effort and intention, regardless-
> at first glance I don't want to do anything most of us would consider stupid, meaningless etc.  that pretty well narrows it down to maybe helping elon musk dream up some screwball idea.  in the meantime it is a covid isolation retaliation deal for me....isolation seems to be going to continue maybe ongoing into my personal perpetuity
> 
> so remote part time NO c/s ...no demanding angry unpleasant and ungrateful situations or people ....
> ...


Well,  some thoughts. Knitting, crochet or sewing. Jewelery making? Or, if you had the equipment, make your own style of Lincoln logs. Make kits, sell idea to Chinese business, make major money.....well. Off to bed. My brain overheated

M


----------

